# Eigenbau Trolling Lures



## uwe103 (1. September 2010)

Moin Gemeinde,

habe da mal eine Frage an die erfahrenen BigGamer unter Euch:

Da der Einstieg ins BG ja ein ganz schönes Loch in den Geldbeutel fabriziert, möchte ich mir die Trolling-Köder selber bauen.

Skirts, Haken etc. sind vorhanden, nur die Köpfe der Schleppköder leider noch nicht. Diese will ich mir selber gießen bzw. aus Metall herstellen. 

Hat von Euch schon mal jemand Köpfe selbst gebaut und könnte mir dazu Tipps geben?

In amerik. Foren und auch bei verschiedenen Versendern wird imemr von Resin-Köpfen gesprochen. Sind diese wirklich aus Resin gegossen oder handelt es sich dabei eher um Epoxid?

Resin soll ganz schön anfällig sein und schnell splittern (wie ich  gehört habe). Auch an den Bau von Poppern will ich mich im Winter heranwagen.


----------



## MartinVahldiek (2. September 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau Trolling Lures*

Moin Uwe,

mir ging es auch wie Dir und zudem habe ich bei meinem Angelbeginn in den Tropen in Tansania gewohnt.  - Angelläden Fehlanzeige.
Ich habe dann einfache Skirts genommen, manchmal ein paar übereinander geschoben, dann die Spitze der Skirts nach innen gestülpt und da ein rundes Blei mit nem großen Loch reingesteckt. Das ergab nen flachen Kopf, die Blasenspur war perfekt.
Wenn Du die Köder mit nem Fisch oder Squid kombinierts und dann vor allem im richtigen Tempo schleppst, dann sollte es nicht lange bis zum Biss dauern..
Bei Poppern wird es schwieriger. Ich weiß nicht, ob sich das wirklich lohnt. Wenn Du z.B. nach Asien zum Fischen fährst, dann wirst Du vor ort reichlich Pppper zu günstigen Preisen bekommen, die gut funktionieren. Yo-zuri gibt es überall und fast überall günstiger als in Deutschland.

Viele Grüße

Martin


----------



## HD4ever (2. September 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau Trolling Lures*

hab schon einiges über den Selbstbau von Apex Blinkern gelesen - soll wohl bei den Plastik-Löffeln nicht so schwer sein

man kann natürlich auch* hier *mal gucken :m


----------



## uwe103 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau Trolling Lures*

@Martin

danke für die Info. Möchte mir statt Bleikugel aber die Köpfe aus Resin/Epoxid gießen. Habe heute die "Bibel" zum Lure-Bau aus Hawaii erhalten (Jim Rizzuto). Bisher nur kurz durchgeblätetrt, aber es ist so simpel - man muß nur drauf kommen  :m

Für die Popper werde ich mir sicher einige YoZuri als Originale besorgen. Habe seit 1 Woche Kontakt zu einem ehemaligen Arbeitskollegen, der jetzt in Sydney lebt + arbeitet. Da dort öfter Dienstreisen nach Deutschland anliegen, werde ich zukünftig mein in Australien gekauftes direkt an ihn schicken lassen u. er bringt es dann mit (spart eine Menge an Porto = kl. Päckchen mit 4 Trolling Lures a 16" = ca. 50 EUR).

Sollte ich denn mal Ergebnisse vom Bau vorliegen haben, werde ich hier Fotos einstellen.


@HD4ever

Hallo Jörg,
es handelt sich hier bei mir um Schleppköder für Tuna und ähnliche Konsorten. Den Apex-Nachbau habe ich auf noch auf meiner Liste. Die Originale liegen hier schon und das passende Makrolon liegt auch schon zu Hauf bereit.
Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass man mit den Apex auf Thun schleppen kann. Oder ich baue mal einen überdimensionalen Apex und modifiziere diesen etwas. Einfach mal ausprobieren.

Schlepplöffel habe ich vergangenes Jahr gebaut. Das Ergebnis stelle ich zum Wochenende mal ein.


----------



## zandermouse (12. September 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau Trolling Lures*

@UWe103,

ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass man Marlin-lures und kleine Skirts, für die kleineren Thunarten, sehr gut selber bauen kann. 
Wem das Spass macht und wem es Geld spart, der soll das ruhig machen.
Ich baue ja auch vieles selber.

Auf Yellowfin macht das aber vieler Orts keinen Sinn mehr.
Auf den Philippinen, Indonesien und sonst in weiten Teilen des Pazifiks ziehen die großen Arten, vor allem Bigeye, tagsüber, in Tiefen von über
100 Metern umher. Viel Spaß beim Bau eines Downriggers.:q

Mit viel Glück sind sie für 15 Minuten am Tag an der Oberfläche zu beobachten. Dann kann man sie mit allem
anwerfen, was weit genug fliegt. Manchmal reicht ein 
Drilling mit Vorschaltblei völlig aus.

Wenn Du in der richtigen Gegend unterwegs bist, wirst Du mit Deinen selbstgebauten Lures mit Sicherheit einen Marlin fangen. #6

Für Thunfische sehe ich da schwarz.#d

Die großen Thune sind eine Wissenschaft für sich. Auf den Philippinen habe ich in 20 Jahren gerade mal 2 Angler getroffen, die wissen, wie man Fische von über 100 kg
gezielt beangelt und das auch noch mit Erfolg. :q

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## uwe103 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau Trolling Lures*

@zandermouse

ich habe doch gar nicht geschrieben, dass ich in die große weite Welt zu den BG Revieren fahren will. Zunächst reicht mir Kroatien. Es gibt auch Marlin-Lures, welche durchaus auch für den Tuna-Fang geeignet sind.

Wieso sollte ich einen DR bauen wollen? Ich glaube nicht, dass die Eigenbau-Lures anders geschleppt werden als die fertig gekauften #d

Aber dieses Jahr ist für mich sowieso gelaufen und so habe ich den ganzen kommenden Winter Zeit zum bauen :vik: Auch vor größeren Gewichtsklassen schrecke ich da nicht zurück.


----------

